# deep freeze doesn't appear on taskbar



## omarT (Dec 16, 2008)

hi eveyone,
i have just installed deep freeze on win xp sp2. the problem is that after i have restarted my computer i couldnt see its icon on taskbar.
Is there any way to uninstall it or make it appear on the taskbar?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello omarT

Uninstall
Start/Control Panel/Add or Remove Programs. Find it in the list and click the "Uninstall" button.

Appear on Taskbar
If the deep freeze icon appears in the system tray it means that the program is starting every time you boot up. Do you want that to happen?
If that is what you want to happen
Assuming XP is on “C”, you could put a shortcut for the program in C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup

Then the program will start at bootup and an icon should appear in the system tray.

.


----------



## omarT (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Dunedin for answering.


> Uninstall
> Start/Control Panel/Add or Remove Programs. Find it in the list and click the "Uninstall" button.


the program neither appears in Add or Remove Programs nor in program files, but when i explore the C partition i find it as a dat file which makes it difficult to manage.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

What kind of program is this "deep freeze "?

Look for an uninstaller here too
Start/All Programs
Find "deep freeze " and hover you mouse over it. Hopefully a menu will pop out and there might be an uninstaller.

Someone recently recommended Revouninstaller

It should help you to uninstall the program

.


----------



## omarT (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks again but even in


> Start/All Programs


 the program doesn't exist. I'll try with the Revouninstaller uninstaller, perhaps it works.
thank you again.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If it doesn't show up in RevoUninstaller - I doubt it's been installed.

What is deep freeze? Can you provide more detail about this program?


----------



## omarT (Dec 16, 2008)

> If it doesn't show up in RevoUninstaller


yes, it doesn't show up in RevoUninstaller.


> I doubt it's been installed.


indeed it is installed because it works well. The problem is that it does not appear in the taskbar which makes it impossible to desactivate or uninstall.


> What is deep freeze?


It is version 6.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I don't need to know what version it is, I would like to know what Deep Freeze does? Why did you install it?


----------



## omarT (Dec 16, 2008)

Deep freeze is insalled to disable any change in the computer configuration. it provides immunity from many of the problems that plague computers today— malicious software activity, and incidental system degradation.


----------



## vom (Dec 17, 2008)

deepfreeze only shows in the system tray.
it does not create a program group or uninstall entry.

this is done as a security precaution


follow instructions in the manual to uninstall


----------

